# Tips for riding a bike that's too big?



## Trailbaby (Apr 1, 2015)

Last summer I bought a ten year old FS mountain bike. The reviews on the bike here were really good, so I figured it was a good bike. What I didn't figure was to check the size of the bike (I'm REALLY new to bikes). I'm 5'5", 120 lbs and the bike is a med 18" frame. I have about 1/8" standover clearance, if that, but I'm a girl so it hasn't been an issue yet. Not having anything to compare it to, I really love my bike and don't want to have to buy another one. Is there any way to alter the bike I have to make it safer or easier to ride? What are the drawbacks of riding a bike that's too big? I'm not sure what you call the type of riding I do ... I go up very slowly, lots of walking the bike up, then I come down very quickly. No drops or anything technical, just a lot of tight burm turns, rocks, little humps and bumps. My tires tend to get squirrely when I use the brakes so I just fly over everything, it's worked so far. Any advice you could give me would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Standover is irrelevant when you're riding the bike. If you want to spend your time standing over your bike rather than riding it, that's all you though. The important measurement is reach -- the distance from saddle to handlebar. How does that feel? You can adjust reach by moving the stem up and down on the steer tube, changing the length/angle of the stem, and by using handlebars with different dimensions.


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

My advice would be to sell it and get a bike that fits properly. An 18" bike is too big for someone that is 5' 5", unless you have some unusually long arms. Fit is the most important aspect of a bike, so rather than try to adapt to a large bike, it would be better to get the correct size. Yes you can try to adjust the stem and saddle, but that is going to upset the weight distribution and result in poor handling.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Bro said:


> Standover is irrelevant when you're riding the bike. If you want to spend your time standing over your bike rather than riding it, that's all you though. The important measurement is reach -- the distance from saddle to handlebar. How does that feel? You can adjust reach by moving the stem up and down on the steer tube, changing the length/angle of the stem, and by using handlebars with different dimensions.


Distance from the top tube to your crotch is important. You can really damage your, *ahem* lady parts if you come down hard on that top tube. You need a properly-sized bike before you hurt yourself.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Standover isn't a good measure of bike fit at all, just a preference thing. I have bikes which fit me that have tons of standover and bikes the fit me that have less than none. Just depends on the frame design, but it's typically not something that's important for overall fit, unless you're extra clumsy, riding in very technical terrain where you're having to do sudden 2 foot-dabs a lot, or spending a lot of time getting fancy in the air.

Directly centered in front of your seat with both feet on the ground is kind of an uncommon place to end up suddenly IME.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

You don't want to have to get another bike but that is the best thing to do.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

First of all, I love your post. Especially the part about flying downhill and since you get squirrelly while braking going downhill, you don't brake! Haha. So awesome!

Anyhow, my two cents is that for me it's actually harder to maneuver a bike when it's too big. And I have longer legs and shorter torso than most men my size so my non-WS bikes tend to be long on the reach so I swap stems. And larger bikes compound that issue. Also, I have found it easier to go uphill on a well fit bike as dabbing on a large bike while going uphill will leave you feeling nothing under your feet sometimes. 

In the end, it's what you're most comfortable with. 

If your tire feels squirrelly sometime, try putting more weight on that tire. It sounds like maybe your weight distribution may be a tad off. Or it could be the tire themselves. 

You should try demoing a smaller bike like 16-17"' and see how you feel on them. I bet youd love it.


----------



## Trailbaby (Apr 1, 2015)

My reach feels fine, but then again I have nothing to compare it to. And no, I don't spend a great deal of time standing over my bike, although at this point in my cardio fitness level I probably spend more time than most. Overall, I feel comfortable on the bike but there are times when it feels "off", like I just can't get my balance, but that could be inexperience. LIGHTBULB!! Next time I go to Moab, I'll rent a small frame and see what that feels like. Duh. Sometimes it helps to talk a problem out, thanks guys!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

What everyone else has said, standover doesn't matter, because there are many ways to get injured and you seem to have avoided them even with no standover.
What bike do you have and what is your inseam.
What size stem is on your bike, what bars.
Do you have any setback in your seatpost.
Where is your seat located.
Here's a setup Emily Batty uses to win, although she is using a prototype fs Top Fuel now.








Her seat is forward on a zero setback seat post.
She has an short adjustable stem adjusted down. You can use a 35mm stem or some alternative. Or a flipped stem.
You could use bars with 9* backsweep, lo-rise would give you some rotation to use as adjustment.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

FWIW, that stem is not adjustable. It's a stem with lots of rise, flipped upside down. I know a very short racer on a very small 29er, and her stem is set up the same way. Have not noticed the position of my friend's saddle, though.

There's really nothing you can do about a bike that's too big. Too small is a relatively minor issue, and means the bike might be less comfortable, and/or a bit less efficient on the climbs. Too big, means you need a new bike.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Would you try to continue running in shoes that are two sizes too big? Would your drive a car in which you can't see over the dashboard or reach the brake pedal?

Get a bike that fits you. No amount of modification is going to make that bike more controlable. Stop wasting your time.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

mack_turtle said:


> Would you try to continue running in shoes that are two sizes too big? Would your drive a car in which you can't see over the dashboard or reach the brake pedal?
> 
> Get a bike that fits you. No amount of modification is going to make that bike more controlable. Stop wasting your time.


Jesus guys. She didn't know. It's really not as obvious as shoe sizes or not seeing over a dashboard. Those analogies just don't work. One you've done since you're an infant and the other is physically impossible.

She said she was going to demo an smaller size. This place is already a sausage fest without anybody scaring away any more women with aggressively unhelpful posts.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

My better half 5'6.5" - rides my old 'L' 29er fine (bit cramped for me @ 6'0")

She even looks good on my 'L' AM steed!?

If you like the ride, ride ;-)

Shorter stem, narrow bars, 0 offset seat post - can all assist with altering fit

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> Jesus guys. She didn't know. It's really not as obvious as shoe sizes or not seeing over a dashboard. Those analogies just don't work. One you've done since you're an infant and the other is physically impossible.
> 
> She said she was going to demo an smaller size. This place is already a sausage fest without anybody scaring away any more women with aggressively unhelpful posts.


Can you please keep your sexist rants to yourself, as a moderator you should know better. There was one aggresive post and yet you attribute it to all men by saying "guys". Everyone else was trying to be very helpful, yet you seemed to not even notice this.


----------



## Manning (Apr 11, 2007)

If you feel really stretched out, get a shorter stem, and maybe move the seat forward. (as mentioned before). 

Worthless anecdote.......My first road bike was a 25" frame (HUGE), and I should have been on a 20-21". It was free, so I road it. To get the seat low enough, I took the seatpost completely out and attached the seat to the seatpost clamp and used zip ties to keep the nose of the seat on the frame. Standover,,what's that?!?!! My point.....I didn't die, and it didn't ruin my enthusiasm for riding. I'll be "that guy" who says getting the perfect frame size bike is nice, but not necessary/mandatory to enjoy riding.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

When we were kids we were riding large bike with our feet through the frame under the top tupe.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Manning said:


> If you feel really stretched out, get a shorter stem, and maybe move the seat forward. (as mentioned before). ...
> 
> I'll be "that guy" who says getting the perfect frame size bike is nice, but not necessary/mandatory to enjoy riding.


Yeah, I agree. If it's pretty close and you're not dying to dump a bunch of $$, swap out a few fit parts and ride it. I'd tend to go with generic stuff to keep the cost down rather than overspend on bling also.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

sorry, I was blunt with my response last night. it was late and I just wanted to answer the question. I didn't read the OP closely enough to realize that the writer is female, and I didn't think it mattered. is chivalry required to post on MTBR? i have nothing against chivalry, but if I am going to be rude and blunt, I do it equally to everyone.

I do personally apologize to the OP for the curt response. when you spend enough time on a forum, you find a pattern of people who post questions to which they already know the answer, but they ask anyway, and then do whatever it is that they planned to do originally in spite of the good advice given by other members. for example-http://forums.mtbr.com/downhill-freeride/yellow-catapult-equator-bike-625231.html (my favorite thread on MTBR ever!). you're probably not one of those people, but I thought I would try to save you a lot of time and headache by making it clear instead of dancing around the issue. sometimes you need someone to just give it to you straight. I hope that helps.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

eb1888 said:


> What everyone else has said, standover doesn't matter,


I will never, ever agree with this assumption. Too high of a standover means you run a risk of not being able to get your feet on the ground when you need to. I started out riding a bike that only had about 1/2" of standover. I had to put a foot down on some rather rocky technical terrain, but I physically couldn't get my foot to the ground. Ended up falling down into a rocky switchback ravine. Rare event that hasn't happened again (because I bought a smaller frame), but I'd rather have a bike with a lower standover than one with a higher standover.

And as mentioned, a smaller frame will allow you to have better control of weight distribution so your brakes will work properly and you can shift your center of gravity for those squirlley berms.

All that aside, I'd still ride the bike, even if it was too large. There is a lot of speculation, so what bike are you riding? If it's an air fork/shock, I'll assume you've lowered the pressure since you bought it. You mention loosing a bit of control, which is usually an indicator the suspension isn't set right for your weight. Shorter crankarms. Is there a second mounting point for the rear shock that will allow you to reduce the rear travel?


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Eventually you're going to hurt yourself with no stand over and then you will get a proper sized bike. Until then try moving tha saddle forward. The person who had the bike previously was likely quite a bit taller with longer legs. Then try a short stem. Safer anyway and will give you a more normal fit. When you do smack that top tube I hope it isn't too painful. My first couple of bikes had high, straight top tubes and I cracked myself a few times.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Another option is to buy a smaller frame and swap the parts over. This is not as bad as it sounds and will take a good mechanic an hour or two. You can then sell the big frame to recoup some cost. 

Riding a bike that's too big is asking for it. It'll be harder to control and the lack of stand-over makes it more likely you'll hurt yourself if you do come off. Which you will. 

Swap the frame or the whole bike but do something.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

mack_turtle said:


> sorry, I was blunt with my response last night. it was late and I just wanted to answer the question. I didn't read the OP closely enough to realize that the writer is female, and I didn't think it mattered. is chivalry required to post on MTBR? i have nothing against chivalry, but if I am going to be rude and blunt, I do it equally to everyone.
> 
> I do personally apologize to the OP for the curt response. when you spend enough time on a forum, you find a pattern of people who post questions to which they already know the answer, but they ask anyway, and then do whatever it is that they planned to do originally in spite of the good advice given by other members. for example-http://forums.mtbr.com/downhill-freeride/yellow-catapult-equator-bike-625231.html (my favorite thread on MTBR ever!). you're probably not one of those people, but I thought I would try to save you a lot of time and headache by making it clear instead of dancing around the issue. sometimes you need someone to just give it to you straight. I hope that helps.


And it was late and I apologize to you as well. Great post today and I completely agree. ^'thanks!


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

To build upon eb1888 and GOB...

If you need to get better balance and that means more weight over the front wheel, you can accomplish that by moving your position on the bike. Pushing seat forward and going with a longer stem. Peter White and Keith Bontrager approaches to bike fit has to do with balance. I would initially just move the seat forward and see how your knees like it. Then work on the stem height/length that eb1888 brought up. Everyone's body adapts differently to bike setup and there is no one way or the highway method.

The obvious answer is to get a properly fitted bike, and I agree with that. Some of it is valid and some of it has been overhyped. It's funny how bike fit is so highly touted yet there are so many kids riding on whatever they can, using sports equipment too big for them and having a great time.

John


----------



## asmolow (Oct 26, 2009)

mack_turtle said:


> sorry, I was blunt with my response last night. it was late and I just wanted to answer the question. I didn't read the OP closely enough to realize that the writer is female, and I didn't think it mattered. is chivalry required to post on MTBR? i have nothing against chivalry, but if I am going to be rude and blunt, I do it equally to everyone.
> 
> I do personally apologize to the OP for the curt response. when you spend enough time on a forum, you find a pattern of people who post questions to which they already know the answer, but they ask anyway, and then do whatever it is that they planned to do originally in spite of the good advice given by other members. for example-http://forums.mtbr.com/downhill-freeride/yellow-catapult-equator-bike-625231.html (my favorite thread on MTBR ever!). you're probably not one of those people, but I thought I would try to save you a lot of time and headache by making it clear instead of dancing around the issue. sometimes you need someone to just give it to you straight. I hope that helps.


I think the moderator's response was overly sensitive and inflammatory.

Your answer was to the point and there was nothing particularly rude about it. I don't see how OP being a female requires us to act like we are speaking to a child. Your analogy was fine too, using equipment that doesn't properly fit is going to be uncomfortable and dangerous.

OP came here asking for advice on a sizing issue and because the answers weren't sugar coated for being female, people get yelled at? That's stupid.


----------



## Melll (Jan 25, 2015)

Trailbaby said:


> My reach feels fine, but then again I have nothing to compare it to. And no, I don't spend a great deal of time standing over my bike, although at this point in my cardio fitness level I probably spend more time than most. Overall, I feel comfortable on the bike but there are times when it feels "off", like I just can't get my balance, but that could be inexperience. LIGHTBULB!! Next time I go to Moab, I'll rent a small frame and see what that feels like. Duh. Sometimes it helps to talk a problem out, thanks guys!


Glad you found a solution!

My first road bike, a beautiful hand-me-up $3k Bianchi, was too big for me. But since it was free, I swapped out the stem, bars and put on a zero-offset seatpost and loved her very very much.

It wasn't until after I was fitted for and started riding my TT bike, a WS XS frame with 650cc wheels; that I realized how poorly the road bike fit me and how it impacted handling & balance.

Definitely try the size Small rental - you'll know within a ride or two if there is an obvious difference.


----------



## Trailbaby (Apr 1, 2015)

Looks like I missed a lot over night! Eb1888, my bike is an ‘04 Raleigh Ram 2500 and my inseam is 30. The stem is 60mm, the handlebars are TruVativ Hussefelt 685 mm wide, I don't have any idea what the setback is on the seatpost. I did have to move my seat forward as far as it would go and tilt it slightly downward so I could pedal easier uphill. 
And yes, mack turtle, I would happily wear shoes that were too big if they were all I had and I actually did start driving before I could see over the wheel (we had really big phone books back then) … you adjust and appreciate when that’s all you know or have, which is what I’ve done on this bike. No need to apologize, I appreciate short straight answers, but in the moderator’s defense, I know there are a lot of women (and men) who will find anything to take offense to. Having no filter myself, the whole business of having to be politically correct every time you open your mouth drives me crazy.
I am going to keep my eye out for a bike that fits me better, but until then I’ll get a shorter stem, a 0 offset seat post, and narrower bars (thanks targnik, that’s the advice I was looking for). 
Watts888, that was a scary story! I will stay away from rocky terrain until I get a bike that fits. My boyfriend, bless his heart, took me down Slickrock in Moab on my “maiden ride”. At one point he turned around to see my walking my bike down a very steep section of trail, ravines on each side, with the bike between my legs. He turned white. He’s good at telling me what not to do AFTER I do it. I agree the lack of standover is an issue, but I have had to jump off the bike a few times and I’m good at throwing it to one side and jumping off the other (although that would have been impossible going down Slickrock, that could have been ugly). 
My front shocks are springs, or a hybrid, I think, Manitou Minute 3. There’s even a lever that goes to the handlebar to adjust it “on the fly” that I don’t use. I don’t think there’s a second mounting point for the rear shock.
I do feel like I could have better control of my bike. Luckily, the bike almost seems to drive itself when I’m going downhill, there’s very minimum input from me other than steering around those burms. Quite a few people have told me it’s the weight of the bike and the shocks that keep me on. The lack of control seems to be in the steering, it’s like there’s a delay in response between what I want the bike to do and what it does. Like 70sSanO said, maybe it’s because I can’t get enough weight over the front wheel. 
I know, it’s only a matter of time before I eat it, especially if I keep trying to keep up with my boyfriend and his friends who’ve been mtb riding for over 20 years. But they all have really expensive bikes that fit and it hasn’t saved them from eating it! 
Anyway, thanks everyone, I’m glad I found a place where I can ask my Noob questions!


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

A 30" inseam at 5'5" means you have longish legs and a shortish torso. For comparison, I'm 5'6" tall and have a 28-29" inseam. 

Since it looks like you're more legs than torso, a big bike is even worse for you. 

Either get a new bike or a new frame. I don't think you'll be able to adjust it to your proper size by just swapping stems and bars.


----------



## Trailbaby (Apr 1, 2015)

A frame only is out of the question, I wouldn't know where to start putting that puzzle together. I'm keeping my out for an affordable 16" mountain bike that has decent reviews on here.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Understand. 

And, honestly, a frame swap is really only worth it when you're recovering some nice components and wheels. 

If you bought it used, you may be able to get what you paid for it if you sell it.


----------



## Trailbaby (Apr 1, 2015)

Luckily I have a couple of sons in their 20's, motocross racers, that have offered to buy it when I get a new one.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Trailbaby said:


> Looks like I missed a lot over night! Eb1888, my bike is an '04 Raleigh Ram 2500 and my inseam is 30. The stem is 60mm, the handlebars are TruVativ Hussefelt 685 mm wide, I don't have any idea what the setback is on the seatpost. I did have to move my seat forward as far as it would go and tilt it slightly downward so I could pedal easier uphill.
> And yes, mack turtle, I would happily wear shoes that were too big if they were all I had and I actually did start driving before I could see over the wheel (we had really big phone books back then) &#8230; you adjust and appreciate when that's all you know or have, which is what I've done on this bike. No need to apologize, I appreciate short straight answers, but in the moderator's defense, I know there are a lot of women (and men) who will find anything to take offense to. Having no filter myself, the whole business of having to be politically correct every time you open your mouth drives me crazy.
> I am going to keep my eye out for a bike that fits me better, but until then I'll get a shorter stem, a 0 offset seat post, and narrower bars (thanks targnik, that's the advice I was looking for).
> Watts888, that was a scary story! I will stay away from rocky terrain until I get a bike that fits. My boyfriend, bless his heart, took me down Slickrock in Moab on my "maiden ride". At one point he turned around to see my walking my bike down a very steep section of trail, ravines on each side, with the bike between my legs. He turned white. He's good at telling me what not to do AFTER I do it. I agree the lack of standover is an issue, but I have had to jump off the bike a few times and I'm good at throwing it to one side and jumping off the other (although that would have been impossible going down Slickrock, that could have been ugly).
> ...


wait up. I don't know if you want to put a shorter stem on there. You said the reach felt fine (you don't feel like you're being stretched right?). A shorter stem will put even less weight over that front tire that you may be having an issue with. Perhaps get your boyfriend or your friends to watch you a bit and see if they can help with fit. Or get somebody to take a picture of you and you can see where your weight is over the bike.


----------



## Trailbaby (Apr 1, 2015)

I think I'll go to my local bike shop and get their opinion. I don't think my boyfriend knows how a bike is supposed to fit, he seems to think I'm fine on it. And all his friends look at is the brand name of the bike (which is why I took my stickers off).


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Awesome. Keep us updated.


----------



## Trailbaby (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks, I will!


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

I really like the way you approach things and your positive vibe. 

My advice would be to try as many bikes as possible and try to find out why one felt better than the other. Fitting on mountain bikes can be subjective as more often than not, handling is more important that seated pedaling.
Bear in mind that during the last couple of years bikes have become longer than their older equivalent sizes, usually coupled with shorter stems (also slacker head angles). I'm positive that a shorter, maybe turned upside down stem, and a zero offset seatpost will improve your situation, but I don't know if the improvement will be enough. 

Anyway, keep having fun!


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

I had a bike that was too small for me, I posted an add on craigslist saying I was looking for a trade. I found a guy that had a sweet bike that was too big for him. I traded my bike and a couple hundo and we went our separate ways. Worked out great for both of us.


----------



## Trailbaby (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks, justwan ... I'll talk to the guys at the local bike shop here and see if they think your suggestions will help. If not, I'll try your idea, sfgiantsfan. From what I've seen in the last couple of weeks, a decent bike with a small frame is hard to find!


----------



## gumby. (Mar 11, 2013)

justwan naride said:


> the last couple of years bikes have become longer than their older equivalent sizes


Which is why some of us prefer an older 'too big' frame with minimal standover.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Trailbaby said:


> Luckily I have a couple of sons in their 20's, motocross racers, that have offered to buy it when I get a new one.


Sounds like some test riding is in order!

Have fun.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Trailbaby said:


> And all his friends look at is the brand name of the bike (which is why I took my stickers off).


Sounds like a lot of people on here. Tell them to join up, they'll fit right in!


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Surgery

New York Man 'Grows' Six Inches Through Surgery - ABC News


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Too bad these two posters can't arrange a swap...

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/opinion-value-bike-please-960454.html#post11879950


----------

